# Is the A+ Certification worth it?



## Jet

I'm a senior in high school, and I have had quite a few years of experience with building and maintaining computers--I've thought sometimes about getting the A+ to round out my experience, as I've had quite a bit of experience with newer computers, but not a whole lot with older ones. My goal would be to have the opportunity of getting a PC repair job if I needed one at some point. 

Question:
Is it worth it to get the A+, or is there something else more valuable for me to do?


----------



## Cromewell

The good thing about A+ is that it doesn't expire so once you have it you have it. The problem is that it is fairly easy to get so a lot of people have one. It's a good start though. I'm not too big on certifications myself, so I'm not sure which ones are in big demend right now.


----------



## tlarkin

Anything you can put on your resume to make you look better is good, regardless of what it is.  I got my A+ nearly 10 years ago and I still put it on my resume.  

If you ever land a tech job most of them require it as proof of common knowledge and that is really what it is there for, to prove you have common knowledge.  It's not like someone is going to expect you to be a directory admin for an AD server if you only have your A+.

Certifications do not mean total knowledge, but they do make you look better.  I have lots and I keep getting them.  I got my Certified Casper Administrator cert over this last summer.  Now, if anyone was hire an OS X admin and they used the Casper Suite I would have a shoe in.

Of course I get my work to pay for these things that is key.


----------



## bengal85

I am the same and I am probably going to get my full certification it cant hurt any


----------



## quagmondo23

I'm studying! haha. Good fun i must admit. Not to sure if it's worth it but i'd say so.


----------



## bengal85

quagmondo23 said:


> I'm studying! haha. Good fun i must admit. Not to sure if it's worth it but i'd say so.



Not sure if its worth it can it in any way hurt to have full certification. I think that to be fully certified would make you more marketable when looking for a job. Also you might even start off with higher pay than if you did not have the certification


----------



## tlarkin

bengal85 said:


> Not sure if its worth it can it in any way hurt to have full certification. I think that to be fully certified would make you more marketable when looking for a job. Also you might even start off with higher pay than if you did not have the certification



for sure!  I have definitely received stipends and pay raises due to certifications.


----------



## bilbus

it cant hurt you.

It's good for what it is ment for "i understand the basics of fixing a desktop" If thats not what you are going for it's not right for you.

Yes its a easy test ... but it will give you a good start. If you want to fix pcs then yes you need this.


----------



## tlarkin

bilbus said:


> it cant hurt you.
> 
> It's good for what it is ment for "i understand the basics of fixing a desktop" If thats not what you are going for it's not right for you.
> 
> Yes its a easy test ... but it will give you a good start. If you want to fix pcs then yes you need this.



I took mine 10 years ago when there was tons of DOS memory management questions so I am not up to date.  However, it is my understanding, and someone correct me if I am wrong, is that the new A+ test (as in updated questions) actually covers all kinds of real basics.

It is more of a broad skill test assessment.  It asks things about networking a printer, file and print sharing, basic troubleshooting theory, how to disable start up items in Windows, how to install RAM.  The basic skills you would need to work entry level as a desktop technician, level 1 support, or a help desk type job.

The regular users on this forum already know most of that stuff anyway, so passing it should be easy if you have set up a wireless network, shared files, used msconfig, installed RAM, etc.  

When a HR person looks at resumes for a job, they have to set the standards they are looking for.  In the IT field almost every single time I looked at a job it say 4 year IT degree, equivalent experience, and/or certifications preferred.  Meaning, if you don't have an IT degree but have all your certs and 5 years experience that is pretty much just as good.  

Some companies base pay scale on college degree though so you may not be able to make as much, but for the most part they mainly care if you have the ability to get the job done.


----------



## atentora

tlarkin said:


> I took mine 10 years ago when there was tons of DOS memory management questions so I am not up to date.  However, it is my understanding, and someone correct me if I am wrong, is that the new A+ test (as in updated questions) actually covers all kinds of real basics.
> 
> It is more of a broad skill test assessment.  It asks things about networking a printer, file and print sharing, basic troubleshooting theory, how to disable start up items in Windows, how to install RAM.  The basic skills you would need to work entry level as a desktop technician, level 1 support, or a help desk type job.
> 
> The regular users on this forum already know most of that stuff anyway, so passing it should be easy if you have set up a wireless network, shared files, used msconfig, installed RAM, etc.



From the practice test you are right about the questions. I've been looking it to this as well, and took the practice questions they have, and god they were easy...


----------



## Irishwhistle

I'm thinking about getting the A+ certification too... what's involved besides the test? Can you basically just study at home and then take the test? Also, where do you go to take the test?


----------



## Vizy

I don't want a tech job or anything in life...but will having A+ certification look better on my college application?


----------



## tlarkin

Irishwhistle said:


> I'm thinking about getting the A+ certification too... what's involved besides the test? Can you basically just study at home and then take the test? Also, where do you go to take the test?



Prometric testing centers is where you can take it, almost every college has one on campus or near it.

http://www.prometric.com/default.htm

You can study at home.  Buy a book, take the practices tests, then go take the real tests.  Done.


----------



## Geoff

Vizy93 said:


> I don't want a tech job or anything in life...but will having A+ certification look better on my college application?


If you really think that there is no chance you will get a tech job, then I would focus on certs that would benefit the career you do want to pursue.


----------

